# TTC & Pregnancy as a BBW



## Barbsjw (Mar 12, 2020)

I checked, and the thread on this topic is REALLY old, so I'll start anew. Roger and I eventually want kids, and I'm curious about other mom's experiences. I'm not TOO heavy, and my periods are regular and not overly heavy. Did you have problems conceiving? How about finding a doctor? We share a Family Physician, and I hope she'll be willing to deliver any future mini-Flaherty.


----------



## landshark (Mar 12, 2020)

I know I’m not a mom, but my wife was about 330 when I got her pregnant with our youngest. We weren’t trying, it just sort of happened.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 13, 2020)

At the age of 34 with about 350 lbs we / I thought it would be unlikely to get pregnant. We would have been fine with whatever happens. And I got pregnant in about 3 or 4 months after this decision.

When talking about my concerns regarding my overweight and possible complications luckily my doctor was a big support. I remember once she said that I should not worry too much, she had seen bigger woman than me giving birth to healthy children. 
In fact there have been some serious complication in 3rd trimester of my pregnancy (not necessarily related to overweight) but I am grateful that with today's medical care everything went well for both of us.


----------



## Aqw (Mar 13, 2020)

Did it help because the doctor was a woman?


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 13, 2020)

@Aqw great question! My doc is a woman, so it will interesting to hear if @DazzlingAnna was helped by that.


----------



## Aqw (Mar 13, 2020)

I must add, I've never been a father, so I was just curious about that.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 13, 2020)

Aqw said:


> Did it help because the doctor was a woman?





Barbsjw said:


> @Aqw great question! My doc is a woman, so it will interesting to hear if @DazzlingAnna was helped by that.



Well in my case it probably was a help.

I made some insulting experiences with male doctors when I was in hospital. I heard some mean comments on my belly shape. (Maybe it was only use of medical vocabulary and I was on a wonderful mix of hormones and I misinterpreted - well he said with this big belly they wouldn't know where to cut for c-section. That's wrong I guess.)

[edit: of course he was wrong- they did a good job in c-section surgery]

Generally saying I felt better with female doctors. But this may not apply for every woman.


----------



## Tad (Mar 13, 2020)

My wife's Ob/Gyn was a woman, and was the worst part of her pregnancy experience. The doctor who was actually there for the delivery of our son was a guy, and wife thought he was great. The man/woman thing can matter, but personality matters too!


----------

